# MitchTT build thread ?



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Whats happened to MitchTT's build thread? It was locked, then an announcement was imminent now the whole thread has disappeared ????????????????????????? :roll:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Tell me about it mate, even PM'd JohnH and I'm still none the wiser :?


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Dosent look like anyones going to answer this then :roll:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

There's supposed to be an announcement after the weekend, but how long after the weekend is anybody's guess :?


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

markypoo said:


> Dosent look like anyones going to answer this then :roll:


I was thinking the same thing buddy, i've tried txting Mitch but he hasn't replied yet..


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

He appears to no longer be on the forum. Whatever it is, it seems serious so it's probably best to leave alone and wait for the announcement.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

i also asked the question.... mainly for concern but fortuntly reassured that nobody has been hurt or ill or anything like that... so like all i'm waiting for the announcement.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

There are various things going on behind the scenes, which I have been involved in for some months now. I am sure John will post up as and when he deems it to be appropriate.

Charlie


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

:roll: Is it like the secret 7 ?

I get the feeling that some people thrive on the exciting behind the scenes secrets... If you didn't want people to ask whats going on... then you should have just left the thread open and let people carry on regardless and unaware until your ready to announce.. otherwise you get the "whats going on posts and pm's" when really a handful of people know the deal, and are expected to keep it under their hats???

I guess what i can't understand is why the post got locked... and then announcement pending.... and then deleted.... seems a strange way to go about it... when really it could be left open... (as there was no comments other than jam and cream) that were offensive... it's not like it was a nasty thread... so people are obviously wondering why....

also not the best model for the TTF as mich's thread has some of the best pics of a TT in building on from scratch... where else on this forum is that found?? I think for members the thread was a education and very interesting to watch evolve into the finished product...

Now i have no contact with mich.. and not involvement whatsoever.. and this post is purly based on the fact that the quality of the thread. Vs the rest of the daily dribble that appears.... To lose that source of pics and info on a full TT rebuild is something that will be greatly missed on the forum... and it's a shame.

THE FORUMS AREN'T FACEBOOK !!!! FORGET THE PERSONAL SHIT AND LEAVE THE INFO ON TT's THERE?? Think the true meaning of a car forum has been forgotten.

Rant over. :twisted:


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Thats what I thought, announce what needs to be announced or leave it alone. So what do you have to do to get this security clearance ???? :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Why can't people just accept that there is obviously a reason for what has been done? I'm failing to see a need for the repeated posts about what is going on or the ridiculous rants about this subject and how it's being dealt with.

Just give it a rest, please.


----------



## ryantt180 (Jul 29, 2010)

Nem said:


> Why can't people just accept that there is obviously a reason for what has been done? I'm failing to see a need for the repeated posts about what is going on or the ridiculous rants about this subject and how it's being dealt with.
> 
> Just give it a rest, please.


lol, so delete the best thread on the ********, dont give any explanations as to why its gone, and then tell everyone to give it a rest....

:lol:

smooth move


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry, I've only just seen this as I've been a tad busy with the magazine. We did think things would be resolved at the weekend but there has been a delay. Please accept that this is a delicate situation which we are trying to resolve for the benefit of all concerned and can not comment at present. The build thread has not been deleted and will return and peace and harmony will be resumed - just bear with us - it's all in a good cause


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Unfortunately nem, when the best post on the forum for a long time suddenly gets deleted, people are going to ask. When we are then told something behind the scene has happened, people will ask and presume.... Then to be told basically drop it... That will just get peoples backs up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I wasn't saying it was done and finished, the threads gone so drop it. I'm sorry if that's how it came across, that wasn't what I was trying to ask for.

I was simply saying just give us a little time and not keeps posting asking why, when we're not in a position to say.

The thread has not been deleted but moved out of sight currently as John said above so there's not need to worry on that account.

I think john saying an "imminent announcement" and then not posting a follow up was unfortunate, but after speaking him earlier this evening it was out of his control I'm afraid. We're hoping that in the next few days we'll have word about the outcome of this and be able to restore the thread and continue as normal.

Apologies again for not being clear above.

Nick


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Perhaps someone can point me to another pic of the wiring loom traveling from the bulkhead to the read fuelpump and light clusters????

ANYONE????

I'm not arguing te toss for arguments sake... i personally couldn't careless about whats going on.... I just thought that a proper rebuild thread with a good resource of pictures would be treasured by the forum... it's like me not being on the forum and all the "how to"'s i've posted getting removed...

I don't know the guy... I don't know whats gone on... All i know is that it as a good resource thats been removed... and just don't see why that gets removed, and other dribble of reposts gets to remain... It can be a little bit frustrating,

I mean that thread had pics of everything, engine removal, pannel positioning, wiring looms. the lot... and now it's magically vanished for an "announcement" Perhaps it's just me... but i think it's bonkers... I can think of a million posts of irrelivant dribble that could have be deleted instead... or combined with another pointless thread to make it longer... but this thread was probably the only TT total rebuild, instead of build threads about a remap and exhaust and a few LED's this one was a overwhelming job to take on... and the pics at the beginning during and finished.. were something to marvel at.. and provide some good info... just doesn't make sense regardless of whats going on... afterall the thread was about the car.. and building it... so unless the car is up for sale (but then removing it so people don't know what sort of a rebuild it had still isn't very fair when a forum is a public domain) or it was a stolen car, (in which case whilst very tragic the build of it was still awesome and should remain) or it's burst into flames.. (again to see a car through it's life of scrap, being rebuilt. show car, and then death, still isn't a issue)... anything none car related well i'm sorry but who cares... it was build thread.. therefre removal must have something to do with the car or it's pointless.....

P.S if anyone has a pic of the TT with the dash out and carpets for the wiring loom runs it will be much appreciated... it seems it's vanished from the forum :twisted: (are there any links to the pics on photobucket?)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It was intended to restore the thread to normal but unfortunately there has been an unexpected delay. We have now restored the thread for general information purposes but it has temporarily been locked to avoid uninformed comments being added and out of respect for the parties involved - it's not an issue of secrecy but one of privacy - please respect this so we can help resolve the situation which should be completed by next week and peace and harmony can return to TT land. Please bear with us


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

John-H said:


> We have now restored the thread for general information purposes but it has temporarily been locked to avoid uninformed comments being added and out of respect for the parties involved


Ya can remove it again now, I've copied the stripped pics that'll help me out.

Cheers.


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > We have now restored the thread for general information purposes but it has temporarily been locked to avoid uninformed comments being added and out of respect for the parties involved
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: brilliant pml.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

wul said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: brilliant pml.


What ?

Told you i didn't care about the politics, if the TTF mods & Admins wanted it gone then thats there problem :roll:, I think it was a good post with lots of info.. (some of which i needed) and now i've got that info, they can do what they like with it... :lol:

I do still think it's a good resource, hense i've got what i needed... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Well, I've no idea of the history but months after paying this guy STILL hasnt delivered the goods I paid him for and despite repeated promised to refund via paypal and then by cheque and endless excuses I still dont have my £40 back :evil:


----------

